# Small, dark eggs?



## Becky28 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I had 12 eggs retrieved yesterday, for my first attempt at ICSI. Afterwards the embryologist said they looked rather small and dark. I was a bit drowsy but asked what this meant and he said it could be that they weren't very ripe, or that the blood flow to them hadn't been too good.
He did say that only one looked as though they couldn't inject it - but of course I am still terribly worried none will make it to embryo stage.
I'm not sure if it's relevant, but I have PCOS, and developed 33 large follicles, so had been told I was at risk of OHSS, but feel fine.
Hope you can give me a bit of reassurance, thanks in advance!
Becky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Becky28 said:


> Hi Peter,
> I had 12 eggs retrieved yesterday, for my first attempt at ICSI. Afterwards the embryologist said they looked rather small and dark. I was a bit drowsy but asked what this meant and he said it could be that they weren't very ripe, or that the blood flow to them hadn't been too good.
> 
> It does not sound like a good cycle, you may benefit from different stimulatory drugs.
> ...


----------

